# New rescue sick... Can I give metacam before vet visit?



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Hey all... Read through the posts about sickness. Was wanting any thoughts or advice please. Rubi, one of our adorable new rescues suddenly showed signs of being under the weather. 

She is very tiny, was very small when we got her. 2 weeks here, she has grown feathers, her comb has become more red, she seemed to be doing really well free ranging and being in her enclosure... 

Today, she was having a great day in the garden, eating worms, being what seemed normal...

Suddenly (was very quick change) I noticed, her head was in, eyes closing and not as active. Seperated her and observed. She rested a while, and then wanted to go back out... Let her go, then noticed she was doing the same. So she is in a crate now, with chook feed, water soft bedding warm. (It's bedtime for them now here)

If she hasn't shown improvement by morning I'll be contacting the vet.

I'm concerned she is in pain. Anything I can do for her now? I have metacam handy, have you given any to chooks? Shall I give her some? Anything else I can do? 

Thanks all....


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

I checked her crop, seemed normal, felt for possible egg bound, nothing..... No wounds, or parasites when checked.....they have all been wormed


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Poop has been normal so far too..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Metacam can be given to them the question is how much? I haven't ever had to use it. The vet might tell you if you call. Oops too late, they're probably closed for the night. 

She's not standing ruffled up?


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Metacam can be given to them the question is how much? I haven't ever had to use it. The vet might tell you if you call. Oops too late, they're probably closed for the night.
> 
> She's not standing ruffled up?


She is laying down now... Still.... 

Shall I leave her? Not disturb? 

Thank you X


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't know what to think about her. Having come from such deplorable conditions there's no telling what may be going on inside of her. The vet is probably your best bet when they open in the morning.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes I'll be calling them right away.... 

Thank you.. I really hope she makes it for a while longer. She's so sweet.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Rubi woke bright and her usual self this morning demanding to go out.

I'll keep an eye on her today and call the vet if she shows any signs again.

She laid a strange looking egg during the night so wonder if that was the problem?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, it sure was. Probably a good thing you didn't give the Metacam.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, it sure was. Probably a good thing you didn't give the Metacam.


Does the metacam stop them laying? 

Only ever given under prescription to one hen before who wasn't laying anyway....

She's been booked in next week for a check up. Incase it's early signs of waterbelly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nah, it's just I have this thing about using drugs when they aren't the appropriate ones or wouldn't have any benefit.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes...

This early stage of me keeping hens I'm learning the best way to go about things still. I know my girls are likely to come with complications.... Just don't want them to suffer anymore than they have to. 

Glad Rubi got it sorted on her own. Thank goodness....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And because they're living beings they will work at throwing curve balls at you. But one day you'll realize it's not a big deal. That you handled it without giving it a second thought.


----------

